# Who likes videos??? SSV



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Is that section from the narrows to 1 in 5 pretty good? I would love to run it sometime this week if anybody wants to go. I've never done that section. Lunch times or early am works best.

303 815 7697
Clayton.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Very nice promo Matt. Clayton, the boof at the end is the proposed finish line, called one in five. It went more like one in four or one in two Friday, depending on how you define the parameters.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Clayton, let's see what the flows do, but I will be up there most days. I can usually, and prefer lunch time, but Monday will be later. It was starting to get some juice to it Friday.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Here's a sponsor video for LOG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewBG_jmMI40


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

What flow was the video taken at. Looks good!


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Drone footage?


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah, it is an interesting perspective for that canyon.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Good question for Nathan. He's one of the group. I think he said close to 300


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I think it was 300. I think I'm slowly convincing people it's a fun run.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

How long does the narrows to 1 in 5 take to run (barring swims pins etc)? I ran it prior to the floods, but not after. I recall the narrows, one in five, and a new drop around a wooden footbridge driving up and down the canyon. Any other rapids of note?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

A normal run is 20 to 30 minutes. The rapid at the footbridge isn't much of anything, but is the only place with wood that is in play right now. It was hard to see yesterday but there is a rock in the middle of the channel after the rapid that you want to go right of because wood in the left and on the rock. It's a boulder garden from below Jihad for a couple hundred yards then is spaces out more. Let me know if you make it up here and I will take you down.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

*first post flood run*

Nathan, I'm with you, SSV is still a good run! I looked at is last year at high water and chickened out, it looks like such a sluice box.

Rallied with Scott last night and had a great time. I miss the old after work special, but this is still good 3-4 with a handful a fun drops with mank mixed in. It's nice to get laps in while it is at the level it's at right now as it will start getting pushy with more water. 1 in 5 and Jihad were more than I wanted off the couch, but if you are ready to fire up those drops I think it would be worth the drive from Denver if Bear Creek drops out.


----------



## Scout19D (Apr 2, 2015)

Does anyone else run from 1 in 5 to bb hole? I ran it last week when the water was high and other than 2 portages along the way it was a fun run.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Scout19D said:


> Does anyone else run from 1 in 5 to bb hole? I ran it last week when the water was high and other than 2 portages along the way it was a fun run.


It's a fun class 3 run when the river is high. In my opinion it is too low to do right now. We did it at peak a couple times last year. There is active construction in a couple places and Longmont's dam is a definite portage, which is a shame because they tried to build a passable structure and were denied be the Army Corps of Engineers.


----------



## Scout19D (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope I'm not highjacking the thread, but here's an edit from the run last Saturday:

https://vimeo.com/127895714

The low head dam is a portage for sure and there's a river wide strainer after the quarry. The construction around the old st. vrain road bridge is complete (second clip). Decent when it's running and you can play at the hole at the end!


----------

